# أشكرك يارب



## النهيسى (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ربى والهى يسوع المسيح

أشكرك يارب على كل حال ومن أجل كل حال

وشكر العالم كله لا يكفى لعظيم محبتك الغاليه

انت قلت يارب أذا أجتمع أثنين أو ثلاثه بأسمى أكون فى وسطهم



والمنتدى مجتمع دائما وفى كل وقت على اسم الحبيب

مجتمع لخدمتك يا يسوع

لا نطلب شيئا للمنتدى ولا لشعبك ولا لى

نطلب فقط أن تكون فى وسطنا لننال

بركه ونعمه ومحبه

مضى عام من عمرنا ..

فيارب أنسى أثامنا وأخطاؤنا فيه

ولكنه كان عاما رائعا حيث سمحت يا يسوع

بالممتلئه نعمه امك الحنون

مريم

أن تظهر فى سماء مصر وعلى منارات الكنائس

لذا فهو أروع عام لنا ( عام البركه )

وليأتى عاما جديدا

باركه يارب بصلاحك حسب قولك

من أجل كل شعبك

لو تكلمت معك لا تكفى أى صفحات العالم كله

لأعبر لك عن شكرى

انت قلت يارب

تكفيك نعمتي لان قوتي في الضعف تكمل

ولا نطلب يارب

سوى نعمتك ومحبتك وبركتك وسلامك

لأنى ضعيف .. عاوز قوتك تسندنى

فرح أولادك

بنات وبنين

أكفل الأرامل والمساكين بحبك

خفف آلام المرضى والمتضايقين

أكرر شكرى لك يا ألهى ومخلصى
وليد المزود
وليد السماء الممجد

المجد لله فى الاعالى وعلى الأرض السلام
وبالناس المسره

أبنك النهيسى
​


----------



## tawfik jesus (2 يناير 2010)

امين   !!!!


----------



## youhnna (2 يناير 2010)

امييييييييين اميييييييييين
صلاة رائعه كلها حب لليسوع
شكرااااااااااا نهيسى​


----------



## النهيسى (2 يناير 2010)

tawfik nasser قال:


> امين   !!!!


أمين ,,,, شكرا جدا


----------



## النهيسى (2 يناير 2010)

youhnna قال:


> امييييييييين اميييييييييين
> صلاة رائعه كلها حب لليسوع
> شكرااااااااااا نهيسى​


شكرا جدا للرب يسوع


----------



## bonguy (2 يناير 2010)

*صحيح ختام السنة دي كان بمعجزة فاقت العقول . لأنها مش تجلي عادي زي كل مرة لا دي المرة دي ظهور كامل , ومش عارف ليه حاسس ان ربنا بيقول لكل اللي قاموا السنة اللي فاتت بالتنصير انهم ماشيين علي الطريق الصحيح وانهم يكملوا عملهم وخدمتهم وان السنة الجاية هتكون فيها خدمة اكبر والمسيح رسالته هتوصل اكتر , واكيد الظهور ممرش مرور الكرام لأ ده اكيد ناس كتير امنت عن طريقه بس لسه مسمعناش عنه , ربنا كمان بيقولنا انتم شعبي وادي امكي باعتهلكم علشان تمسح دموعكم وتفكركم ان لسه معاكم مش هسيبكم....نشكر ربنا علي غني رحمته....ومصر للمسيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــح الي ابد الابدين.امين*

**********************

*"كللت السنة بجودك وآثارك تقطر دسماً"*​


----------



## النهيسى (2 يناير 2010)

*شكرا للمرور وكلماتك الرائعه جدا

تعليق رائع

الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 يناير 2010)

*صلاة جميلة جدا استاذ النهيسي 
فلتصعد هذة الصلاة كالبخور قدام الرب ويقبلها من قلوبنا ويبارك العام الجديد بصلاحة ويشبع اروحنا من غناة 
ويفرج كرب كل متضايق ويعزي الحزين ويرفع الظلم عن المظلومين ويزيل الالم عن المتالمين والمرضي 

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## النهيسى (3 يناير 2010)

*

الرب يبارككم

للموضوع الرائع جدا


شكرا جدا

كل سنه وأنتم طيبين


​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يناير 2010)

جميله جدا يا النهيسى 
ميرررررررسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marcelino (3 يناير 2010)

*نشكرك يارب على كل حال وفى سائر الاحوال*​


----------



## kalimooo (4 يناير 2010)

*

امين

شكراااااااا  اخي الحبيب


سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## alaakamel30 (6 يناير 2010)

أميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
استجب يارب حسب صلاحك


----------



## fight the devil (7 يناير 2010)

آمين..آمين

شكرا لك يارب
كسيتنا 
ووكلتنا
 وأنمتنا
وشفيتنا
واحببتنا
وحميتنا
وحضنتنا
وخلصتنا
وغفرت لنا
وحاربت عنا
ولا زلت يارب
يا غالي يا حبيب يا طيب

شكرا لك يارب لانك اب بمعنى الكلمه

شكرا للموضوع اخي النهيسي ربنا يبارك خدمتك

كل عام وانت بخير


----------



## النهيسى (7 يناير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> جميله جدا يا النهيسى
> ميرررررررسى ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*

كل سنه وانتم طيبيب

شكرا ليكم


*


----------



## النهيسى (7 يناير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *نشكرك يارب على كل حال وفى سائر الاحوال*​


*

كل سنه وانتم طيبيب

شكرا ليكم


*


----------



## النهيسى (7 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> امين
> 
> ...


*

كل سنه وانتم طيبيب

شكرا ليكم​

*


----------



## النهيسى (7 يناير 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> أميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> استجب يارب حسب صلاحك


*

كل سنه وانتم طيبيب

شكرا ليكم​

*


----------



## النهيسى (7 يناير 2010)

fight the devil قال:


> آمين..آمين
> 
> شكرا لك يارب
> كسيتنا
> ...


*

كل سنه وانتم طيبيب

شكرا ليكم
​
*


----------



## christianbible5 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

> بالممتلئه نعمه امك الحنون
> 
> مريم


*في ظل حمايتك نلتجأ يا مريم...*
*الرب يسوع يبارك عمرك...*
*اتمنى لك وللجميع يوما طيبا مع لقاء الرب يسوع في كل لحظة...*
*نيالك مع يسوع...*
*صلاتك رائعة واسمح لي ان ارفعها عن نية الحزانى...*
*ميرسي كتير...*


----------



## النهيسى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *في ظل حمايتك نلتجأ يا مريم...*
> *الرب يسوع يبارك عمرك...*
> *اتمنى لك وللجميع يوما طيبا مع لقاء الرب يسوع في كل لحظة...*
> *نيالك مع يسوع...*
> ...


*مرور جميل
شكرا
ربنا
يفرح قلبك​*


----------

